# Arnolfini



## xenon (Apr 22, 2010)

Anyone going then?


----------



## zog (Apr 22, 2010)

whats going on down there?


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2010)

PM ellection debate, roads closed, Police etc. Was gonna go for a pint after work, which leads me to walk past that way. Don't fancy shambelling by with my rucksack. "Don't touch my lunchbox ociffer!"


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2010)

No point, you won't get anywhere near. Helicopter has been hovering above all afternoon.


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2010)

I found out Prince Street's closed between 7 and 12 PM to pedestrians, so I went home. boo


----------



## Geri (Apr 22, 2010)

Apparently Stop the War protestors have turned up, and the EDL, and Fathers for Justice have hired a boat.


----------



## xenon (Apr 22, 2010)

That sounds like a nice jambery. Read something on Bristol Indy Media earlier aluding to protests. Probably all penned in round Melenium Square I spose.


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 23, 2010)

Big live blog from today about it all here, 'riot' an all - http://www.delib.co.uk/dblog/leaders-debate-live-blog/


----------



## Geri (Apr 23, 2010)

I must say Bristol looked fantastic on the TV.


----------



## BlackArab (Apr 26, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Big live blog from today about it all here, 'riot' an all - http://www.delib.co.uk/dblog/leaders-debate-live-blog/



who was 'rioting' then?


----------



## Gerry1time (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks like a bit of a scuffle between the EDL and UAF from that.


----------



## JHE (Apr 26, 2010)

> Arnolfini



A few decades ago, when I was lucky enough to live in Bristol, people used to call it the Arnolphony.  I expect the joke wore thin... or do people still call it that?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2010)

Analphoney more like.


----------



## xenon (Apr 27, 2010)

Anal finali. Which, admitidly is juvinile and not very funny. Soz.


----------



## xenon (Apr 27, 2010)

That's what happens when you go to Bowel Action AKA Bower Ashton.
 at self.


----------

